

Son Tells 81 Year old Dad That Twitter Is Google Revealing his searches - muratmutlu
http://www.mobileinc.co.uk/2011/05/oldmansearch-son-tells-81-year-old-dad-that-twitter-is-google-revealing-his-tweets/

======
kylelibra
I'm going to say that this is a little tough to believe. At some point
wouldn't this guy realize that typing these things into twitter isn't
searching for them on google? After doing something 42 times and not getting
the desired result, even an 81 year old would give up, right?

~~~
muratmutlu
I agree but let's say the son had a script running that opened Google after,
wouldn't be hard to do. It's a good idea tho

